# 3 D Brille



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

Hallop zusammen ich habe noch ne 3 D brille von ASUS die war mal bei einer Ti 4200 dabei 
nun meine frage die hat nen kopfhöreranschluss , die karte habe ich schon lang nicht mehr 
kann ich dennoch die brille nutzen aber wo stecke ich sie ein in die soundkarte ????? 

m.f.g. Razzor


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

Das Teil kann ohne Treiber gar nicht funzen, und auch nicht wenn gar nichts in 3D dargestellt wird. Also forget it.


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

ich habe avatar und man kann das in  3 d spielen  aber soviel hätte ich och noch gewußt das man ein 3 d spiel brauch ( trink mal weniger energy drinks ) lach


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

Man kann das in 3D Spielen, das muss wie gesagt im Treiber eingestellt werden. Hast du das nicht, dann Pech. Und wieso kann man so ein Teil an die SoKa  anschließen? Aber du kannst es ja versuchen. Vielleicht geht es ja doch und ich bin falsch informiert.


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

so nochmal dann kapierst du es vielleicht auch noch 

Avatar kann man im Spiel auf 3D umstellen so dann wird es auf dem Monitor in 3 D Angezeigt 
so nu habe ich ne Alte ASUS 3 D brille Die man aber einstecken muß die hat nen Kopfhörer stecker 

hast du nun kapiert was ich meine ???????


----------



## Superwip (16. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und wieso kann man so ein Teil an die SoKa anschließen?


 
Na ja, es handelt sich um eine Shutterbrille, diese muss mit dem Ausgang der Grafikkarte synchronisiert werden, was in diesem Fall wohl über ein "Audiosignal" funktioniert; ohne 100Hz+ Bildschirm und Treiber wird das aber nix, außerdem musst du wohl auf 7.1 Surround verzichten, da ja ein Ausgang der Soundkarte belegt wird

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Brille über den Klinkenstecker uhrsprünglich an der GraKa angeschlossen war und dass man eine spezielle GraKa braucht...


----------



## Tig3r0023 (16. Januar 2010)

Andere Frage
Kann man die Brille die man im Kino bekommen hat bei Avatar , auch am PC benutzen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Programm.


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

Tig3r0023 schrieb:


> Andere Frage
> Kann man die Brille die man im Kino bekommen hat bei Avatar , auch am PC benutzen? Wenn ja, mit welchem Programm.



lach das ist ne gute frage Tig3r  

so nochmal um die treibergeschichte mal weg zu lassen das spiel kann man auf 3 d umstellen man brauch dazu kein treiber  

die brille war mal bei eine ti4200 von Asus dabei 

so nu ich könnte auf 7.1 verzichte habe ich jea eh nicht 
ich hatte damal ich glaube mich zu erinner die karte in die grafigkarte eingesteckt  da ist aber nicht viel passiert ausser das eben die gläßer dieses rot grün heller war 

nun ich frage deshalb nicht das ich meine soundkarte schrotte wenn ich das teil einstecke deswegen die frage


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2010)

Die Brille ausm Kino kann man nicht nutzen, denn das ist eine Brille mit Polarisationsfiltern, damit diese zu Hause Sinn machen, brauchst du einen entsprechenden Monitor oder 1/2 Beamer mit Filtern. 

Rot-Grün/Blau kannst du so auch verwenden, bringt halt nicht viel.

Ich bezweifle, dass das für die Soundkarte war, denn damals waren Boards mir mehreren Ausgängen recht selten. Die Grafikkarte wird einen entsprechenden Anschnluss gehabt haben. Ein Kumpel hat auch ne Shutterbrille, die geht aber nur bis zur GF7 Reihe, die wird über einen Adapter zwischen Monitor und Graka eingeschleift. Ich vermute mal, dass die Brille bei neueren Karten abgesehen von der Schnittstelle allein schon aufgrund der Treiber scheitern wird.


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

> nun ich frage deshalb nicht das ich meine soundkarte schrotte wenn ich das teil einstecke deswegen die frage



das bezweifle ich, eher wenn dann umgekehrt aber du hast recht, man weiss es nie!


----------



## feivel (18. Januar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Brille über den Klinkenstecker uhrsprünglich an der GraKa angeschlossen war und dass man eine spezielle GraKa braucht...




Richtig...ich hatte diese Brille nämlich auch mal.
Dieser Klinkenstecker gehört nicht in die Soundkarte, sondern die Grafikkarte hatte einen Ausgang, und dahinein gehörte diese Brille
Im Grunde, da es keine solchen Grafikkarten mehr gibt, brauchst du entweder ein altes System, darauf aufgebaut, (damit fallen aktuelle Spiele hierfür aber weg)
oder du brauchst eine neue Shutterbrille.


----------



## Wuppertal_one (9. Februar 2010)

Hey ho,

also bezüglich des 3d-Treiber-Brillen-karten-Monitor whatever problem, kann ich dir nur so viel sagen,

dass es von nivida STEREO DRIVER gibt, dort kann man aus verschiedenen optionen wei (Anglyph (blau/rot oder auch anders!), Shuter und und und wählen, die Treiber stellen jedes Spiel in 3d dar! nur sieht es nicht bei jedem gut aus!

Für Ati Besitzergibt es wohl auch so einen Treiber und zwar den hier

http://www.iz3d.com/drivers/download...iverSetup.1.10

..ich weiß nicht ob man hier Links zu Fremdforen posten darf, doch da könnte dir geholfen werden!!! (Hab jetzt nicht viel Zeit, möcht aber helfen)

Moment,

3d stereo problem - TheTalk

ForceWare 162.50 3D Stereo Driver download from Guru3D.com 
(hier gibt es verschiedene ältere STEREO TREIBER von Nvidia, habe gelesen, dass man genau den passenden zu seinem normalen Treiber verwenden sollte..)

- 3D-Foto-Shop 3D-Brillen, 3D-Kameras, 3D-Video, Strahlenteiler, 3D-Bilder, Loreo Händler, Mars
(hier kriegt man 3d brillen (rot/blau für n Euro oder so, hab da auch schion bestellt, ist seriös und so kann man auhc ma mit dem Anaglyph setting, das 3D-Spielen testen)

Nvidia Stereo Treiber 3D Brille - Seite 2 - gulli:board

Hoffe es kann dir helfen, peace


----------



## Wuppertal_one (9. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Richtig...ich hatte diese Brille nämlich auch mal.
> Dieser Klinkenstecker gehört nicht in die Soundkarte, sondern die Grafikkarte hatte einen Ausgang, und dahinein gehörte diese Brille
> Im Grunde, da es keine solchen Grafikkarten mehr gibt, brauchst du entweder ein altes System, darauf aufgebaut, (damit fallen aktuelle Spiele hierfür aber weg)
> oder du brauchst eine neue Shutterbrille.



Hey, sorry, dass ich es jetzt nicht GENAU sagen kann aber ich meine zumindest mal gelesen zu haben, dass man diese alten 3d Brillen auch heute noch nebutzen kann, mit stereotreibern von nvidia/iz3d natürlich..

es gibt doch überall diese scart/rot-gelb-weiß adapter etc und alle anderen Arten von Adaptern wie svideo oder dmi zu irgendwas.. evtl gibt es da ne möglickeit.

Dann müsste man nur mal 3d Stereo treiberm Nvidia oder iZ3d in den supportings nachlesen wie man evtl. shutterbrillen an die karten schließen kann, so dass es von seiten des Treibers her funzt?!

Ciao


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (9. Februar 2010)

Razzor schrieb:


> lach das ist ne gute frage Tig3r
> 
> so nochmal um die treibergeschichte mal weg zu lassen das spiel kann man auf 3 d umstellen man brauch dazu kein treiber


 
Wenn man in einem der neueren, ganz normalen Nvidia Forcewaretreiber die 3D Funktion aktiviert kann man per Tastenkombination (Standard: Strg+T) bei jedem Spiel in den 3D Modus und wieder zurück switchen... aber das geht halt dann nur mit ner Rot-Grün Pappbrille bzw. mit Nvidia 3D Vision+120Hz TFT. Und ob das schon mit ner 8800GTS oder erst mit ner GTX260 geht weiss ich auch net. Da du deine Brille ja glaube ich nicht an deinen aktuellen PC anschliessen kannst, weil du sie damals an deine Grafikkarte angeschlossen haben wirst, wird sie wohl auch nicht funktionieren (ist ja logisch ). Denke mal sie wird nur in Kombination mit der alten Asus Ti4200 Deluxe funktionieren...

P.S.: iz3D ist wenn ich mich nicht irre ne ganz andere Technik für die man extra nen iz3D Monitor mit Brille braucht.


----------



## Razzor (9. Februar 2010)

nun danke für die antworten aber  es geht halt nicht  
schade ........... 

danke und freundliche grüße razzor


----------



## Wuppertal_one (11. Februar 2010)

@razzor

hey und hallo

iam leider immer noch net dazu zu recherchieren un daher ist mein antwort aus medienkompetenter sicht qualitativ nicht grad gut nur dingens.. ich kann aber neben nvidia 3d vision und rt/blau/grün auch andere achen wie ophilips z.b. auswählen, aber da braucht man dann auch bestimmt bestimmte monitor usw. ?!


----------

